# Go-to Bathroom Ceiling Paint?



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

What is everyone using on their bathroom ceilings? I'm using flat currently but debating going with something with a shine


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I like flat. Ben Moore super hide. It's the only BM I use on a regular basis.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Flat paint absorbs moisture. Seen too many cracking, flaking bathrooms ceilings to use it. 

I usually use Ultra Spec low sheen, sometimes with Add 2. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Jimmy38 (Jul 11, 2014)

Diamond ceiling white cali


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

In newer homes with good ventilation I don't think flat is a problem, but in the older ones with no fan I use eggshell.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ben Moore Aura Bath and spa or Ultra spec low sheen eggshell


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Muresco. It's a ****ing ceiling paint. With a sheen.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

this one


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I generally recommend California's Elements ceiling white or Super Scrub Matte for baths because of the microban in both, especially if their is poor / no ventilation. I don't know why so many homes have no fan in the bath. If good ventilation then Diamond.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Gwarel said:


> In newer homes with good ventilation I don't think flat is a problem, but in the older ones with no fan I use eggshell.



Yes but as someone who doesn't live there, how are you determining that the bath's ventilation is actually good? Just because it has a fan doesn't mean its any good or well-ventilated. Most modern homes are, yes, but not all and IMO it's not worth the chance of a call back and a PITA fix. 

I just have very little faith that anything is done right or well anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> Yes but as someone who doesn't live there, how are you determining that the bath's ventilation is actually good? Just because it has a fan doesn't mean its any good or well-ventilated. Most modern homes are, yes, but not all and IMO it's not worth the chance of a call back and a PITA fix.
> 
> I just have very little faith that anything is done right or well anymore.
> 
> ...


Very true. The single sheet of toilet paper held up to the vent is a good test. If it stays, air is going somewhere. Where? Who knows. Could be going right up into the attic.

With regards to a lack of faith in things being done well... I painted out a bathroom for a lady the other day where the previous home owner had obviously installed a new fan and had done some horrible looking mud repair. Once I took the fan cover off it revealed they had used duct tape instead of replacing some drywall that had to be removed and mudded over that. Painting is depressing sometimes.

I pretty much tell anyone that doesn't have a fan in their bathroom that no paint job will hold up until they get one installed and they should do that before I paint.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Very true. The single sheet of toilet paper held up to the vent is a good test. If it stays, air is going somewhere. Where? Who knows. Could be going right up into the attic.
> 
> With regards to a lack of faith in things being done well... I painted out a bathroom for a lady the other day where the previous home owner had obviously installed a new fan and had done some horrible looking mud repair. Once I took the fan cover off it revealed they had used duct tape instead of replacing some drywall that had to be removed and mudded over that. Painting is depressing sometimes.
> 
> I pretty much tell anyone that doesn't have a fan in their bathroom that no paint job will hold up until they get one installed and they should do that before I paint.


Fan in my master bath will hold a sheet of notebook paper but ventilation is horrible, as evidenced by the yellowish streaks running down my walls. The duct its attached to (attic) is hard to access so I have not determined what the problem is. 

Yeah it is. I wonder if its better to just assume things will always go wrong as a painter so when they do it will be as expected. I hate when I think, "This will only take me a few hours," and day two I'm still at it! Your bathroom story is a perfect example of that.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

chrisn said:


> this one


Flat as BM 508? Approx cost?


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Muralo supposed to have a great bathroom paint ceilings and walls waiting for a little bath job to test it out.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Hands down best bath kitchen paint is Zinnser Perma white been using it for years... We used to do boiler room walls in schools with it. It does have a odor and it's shiny but it's a speciality product that works.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Hands down best bath kitchen paint is Zinnser Perma white been using it for years... We used to do boiler room walls in schools with it. It does have a odor and it's shiny but it's a speciality product that works.


Great stuff...*once you get past the lumps in every can !!!:whistling2:*


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Hands down best bath kitchen paint is Zinnser Perma white been using it for years... We used to do boiler room walls in schools with it. It does have a odor and it's shiny but it's a speciality product that works.


I swear I tried that stuff once on my own bathroom ceiling. I kept getting micro bubbles everywhere, even on the brushed areas. I tried everything including a brand new gallon can. Couldn't get it to work for me so I abandoned it. Frustrating because the finish actually looked like I was going to like it, just the bubbles weren't acceptable.

Switched to BM K&B, two coats and done. Never tried the perma white again.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not a big Z fan, except for their shellacs, but about 20 years ago I was having bad mildew/mold issues in the family bath (anemic fan) and had a free can of S-G Perma-White as a sample. Treated with bleach, patched and coated with the P-W. Still looks new today.










I have always been a fan of S-G in baths because of moisture. Even with a virile fan, some members of every family neglect to use it. 

The P-W was as thick as warm marshmallow fluff and difficult to apply, but I just learned the curve real quick.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Yes but as someone who doesn't live there, how are you determining that the bath's ventilation is actually good? Just because it has a fan doesn't mean its any good or well-ventilated. Most modern homes are, yes, but not all and IMO it's not worth the chance of a call back and a PITA fix.
> 
> I just have very little faith that anything is done right or well anymore.
> 
> ...


Pessimist.....


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I swear I tried that stuff once on my own bathroom ceiling. I kept getting micro bubbles everywhere, even on the brushed areas. I tried everything including a brand new gallon can. Couldn't get it to work for me so I abandoned it. Frustrating because the finish actually looked like I was going to like it, just the bubbles weren't acceptable.
> 
> Switched to BM K&B, two coats and done. Never tried the perma white again.


bubble bath:whistling2:


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

I just use Regal Pearl. I've used Ben Moore K & B, but not in a while. I've never tried Aura Bath & Spa, but I've heard is a miracle product. I really don't think a flat is adequately moisture-resistant.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

I love Aura bath & spa in bathrooms. It's not a true flat anyway, does have some sheen. To me, a bathroom ceiling needs to be primed with a really good sealer before putting the finish coat on. Or texture lol.

Funny story, I had a client that bought a show home we where're painting for them, texture was falling off the ceiling in master en suite bath room. When we scraped it of it turns out the builder had not even primed before spraying the texture on!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Gwarel said:


> Pessimist.....


so Gwarel are you a "toilet's half full" or "toilet's half empty" kind of guy?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We use a lot of Aura bath and spa. I like the low sheen. And I like buying expensive paint apparently.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> We use a lot of Aura bath and spa. I like the low sheen. And I like buying expensive paint apparently.


you are not alone:thumbsup:


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

GSP82 said:


> Ben Moore Aura Bath and spa or Ultra spec low sheen eggshell


I used the Bath and Spa in a problem bathroom with high humidity and I thought the stuff rolled looked and awesome.

Hard to explain but the sheen kinda had a warm glow. Reminded me of old time kitchen and bathroom ceilings that had an oil on them.

Or maybe I'm imagining things ...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Isn't bathroom ceiling paint the same as trim paint? Things have become so specific. I do agree that a fart fan will make a difference, not only when Uncle Louie comes by to visit and decides to take a rancid crap in the pristiness of ones bathroom , but it also helps with the humidity from showering.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Isn't bathroom ceiling paint the same as trim paint? Things have become so specific. I do agree that a fart fan will make a difference, not only when Uncle Louie comes by to visit and decides to take a rancid crap in the pristiness of ones bathroom , but it also helps with the humidity from showering.



He said fart fan. Lmao. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been getting out of the habit of using flats for bathroom ceilings. In the last few years I've done BM kitchen and bath (only comes in Satin) on every bathroom Ceiling I can. Im happy with the choice.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Sorry but no sheen in a Matte finish that I've ever seen. Just a glorified flat IMHO . We used the ABS it's ok but far from a miracle paint. Same as using Regal Select Matte it drys flat and it does not hold up like egg or satin .


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

As Bill & Nick said, the Perma-White is the best we have used. I use it on all problematic bath ceilings and have* never* had a problem or one one fail. Probably have done 300 - 400 ceilings. I use the Aura Bath & Spa(which is a matte)on new construction bath ceilings and ones that are not problematic or where I or the customer do not want any shine. The lowest sheen available in the Perma-White is eggshell.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> He said fart fan. Lmao.
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.



I'm a fart fan. I still giggle at a good flutter blaster delivered during a most solemn occasion. :thumbsup: . . . . or a crowded elevator in the financial district


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

CliffK said:


> As Bill & Nick said, the Perma-White is the best we have used. I use it on all problematic bath ceilings and have* never* had a problem or one one fail. Probably have done 300 - 400 ceilings. I use the Aura Bath & Spa(which is a matte)on new construction bath ceilings and ones that are not problematic or where I or the customer do not want any shine. The lowest sheen available in the Perma-White is eggshell.


I think they have a Flat One Coat Ceiling Paint for sale these days . It does not say Perma White...but has a Lifetime Warranty ! http://splashurl.com/lw8trkh


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> so Gwarel are you a "toilet's half full" or "toilet's half empty" kind of guy?


I'm OCD, I'm gonna flush either way......


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*How do you apply Perma-White?*



CliffK said:


> As Bill & Nick said, the Perma-White is the best we have used. I use it on all problematic bath ceilings and have* never* had a problem or one one fail. Probably have done 300 - 400 ceilings. I use the Aura Bath & Spa(which is a matte)on new construction bath ceilings and ones that are not problematic or where I or the customer do not want any shine. The lowest sheen available in the Perma-White is eggshell.


I have used the Perma-White on 2 ceilings. First one had a coat of Gardz over all the skim coating I did and took 3 coats of Perma-White satin to cover, but I was using a mohair roller and didn't realize it until the end of the 2nd coat. Stupid me. 3rd coat I made sure I finished rolling in one direction only.

The second one I did took 2 coats using a regular nap 1/4" roller and could have used a 3rd. What am I doing wrong?

futtyos


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

StepUpBham said:


> I just use Regal Pearl. I've used Ben Moore K & B, but not in a while. I've never tried Aura Bath & Spa, but I've heard is a miracle product. I really don't think a flat is adequately moisture-resistant.


Can't even get BM K&B around here anymore. Basically Regal replaced it which I'm fine with.

Never tried the Aura bath and spa.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

futtyos said:


> I have used the Perma-White on 2 ceilings. First one had a coat of Gardz over all the skim coating I did and took 3 coats of Perma-White satin to cover, but I was using a mohair roller and didn't realize it until the end of the 2nd coat. Stupid me. 3rd coat I made sure I finished rolling in one direction only.
> 
> The second one I did took 2 coats using a regular nap 1/4" roller and could have used a 3rd. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> futtyos


is this the infamous? I certainly hope so


----------

